# Free DDR3 RAM for server/PC: 20GB, 10x2GB modules, mix of Samsung and Hynix, ECC. CONUS only



## Sevendogsbsd (Mar 5, 2019)

OK so I have the old RAM from my build machine (HP z800) and it's just taking up space. So, for anyone living in CONUS (US), I will ship to you free if you can use it. It is ECC ram, not sure if "buffered", check the picture attachments for part #'s. The memory was working when I pulled it.

Let me know, no rush.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Mar 9, 2019)

I still have 20GB left - it's completely free so if any takers, let me know.

EDIT: This is unbuffered ECC ram and came out of a CAD workstation. It is 240pin DDR3. Make sure your motherboard supports ECC ram if you want it.


----------

